# The "Official" Evolve-lution club, so lets see some Evolves!!!



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd be happy to join. I have two Evolves... an 8 and a 4. While they're not perfect, I do like the look of the tanks. They're easy to set up and scape. 

My Evolve4 has had several incarnations already since February of this year when I bought it. Currently, it's growing moss to host shrimp:


My Evolve8 is new... just got it on clearance at PetSmart. It's now home to my betta, who seems to get upgraded frequently to bigger and better homes.


Thanks for starting the club!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I hear ya, my Evolve 4 is a mess inside!!! I'm just using it as a holding tank for my betta, and my plants until I can get my 6 gallon topless fluval edge together then everything will moved into the edge. Then I can get the Evolve 4 situated as a shrimp tank!!!!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Once the moss has grown out a bit, I'll be getting some rilis for the Evolve4. I'm in the BBRR club... check out the thread in my signature for the blue bodied red rili we're trying to stabilize.


----------



## CatFishStryk (Sep 3, 2013)

1 - xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx
2 - mosspearl
3 - CatFishStryk

I'll join! Have dsm going in my 8. Waiting to set up my 4 until I get my other tanks "under control"


----------



## Drowned My Cactus (Sep 25, 2013)

*Jumping In*

Here I am. Just bought an Evolve 8 today at the closeout. One left at Thomas Road Petsmart. 



This will be the "official" Evolve-lution club!!!! 

Remember we are only a club, we do NOT seek compensation of any kind for this club.

Here's the club link, and banner for your signature on the PlantedTank.net



```
[URL="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=4313361#post4313361"]Evolve-lution Member[/URL][IMG]http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/5280/muf.png[/IMG]
```
This is what it'll look like - Evolve-lution Member










So feel free to add yourself to the list!!!
1 - xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx
2 - mosspearl
3 - CatFishStryk
4 - Drowned My Cactus
5
6
7
8
9
10 - etc!!!!


----------



## Drowned My Cactus (Sep 25, 2013)

*How is the included light?*

I have an Evolve 8. I want to have plants and a few fish. I am willing to fertilize, either liquid or tabs into the medium, but not do CO2.

What kinds of plants will grow properly with the included light?

How much potting soil would be a good underlayer for this tank? Thanks.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't quite know how powerful the stock light because I got my Evolve 4 from a local guy without the light. So I went with a 10" Finnex FugeRay, and now I'm waiting on my order of ADA aqua soil to come in.


----------



## CatFishStryk (Sep 3, 2013)

Drowned My Cactus said:


> What kinds of plants will grow properly with the included light?


I've heard that the stock light on this tank is considered "pretty good." From what I have found, you can do medium light plants, for sure. Maybe even some flexible high light plants. If you go to this thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=261946 you can get some ideas of the plants that grow in the tank. Most people on the thread are using stock lighting. I'm attempting some dwarf hairgrass. One person posted that with the evolve 8 lighting, it stays alive but won't propagate in her tank, so I'm trying it out. 

My conclusion is that most plants that don't need extra CO2 should do okay with the stock lights.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Aight here is my Evolve 4 rescaped with ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia!!!


----------



## Brian041 (Sep 10, 2012)

I think there's already one of these threads started, but oh well. Here's mine lol


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

There is a "show off your Evolve" thread, but no club started that I can find. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=261946&highlight=evolve+club


:smile:


----------



## Brian041 (Sep 10, 2012)

jbrady33 said:


> There is a "show off your Evolve" thread, but no club started that I can find.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=261946&highlight=evolve+club
> 
> ...


Ah I see what you mean, Touché sir. I tip my figurative hat to you.


----------



## Ashnic05 (Jan 7, 2013)

One of my evolve 4's (I have 2) light is starting to flicker. Will a 10" fugeray blast it with light? Or will it be med? Anyone know?


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

A single 10" FugeRay gave mine great lighting, but I decided to order another 10" FugeRay for it because almost all of the plants in my Evolve 4 are medium to high light plants.


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=449081&page=1


----------



## Ashnic05 (Jan 7, 2013)

xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> A single 10" FugeRay gave mine great lighting, but I decided to order another 10" FugeRay for it because almost all of the plants in my Evolve 4 are medium to high light plants.
> 
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=449081&page=1


Great! I'll just order 2 fugeray planted when they come out, I'm already getting one for my 35 gal  Thanks!


----------



## Lucubration (Jun 20, 2013)

Hmm... what are the rules for the Evolve-lution club?

I have an Evolve4 for my shrimp!

...

But I'm guessing a pico reef for a mantis shrimp isn't quite what you had in mind. XD


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Lucubration said:


> Hmm... what are the rules for the Evolve-lution club?
> 
> I have an Evolve4 for my shrimp!
> 
> ...


Rules for the club are simple, you must have a Evolve that's currently setup and running, or that will be set up and running soon. It doesn't matter what kind of Evolve you have, 2-4-8 gallon, doesn't matter if it's a planted tank, shrimp tank, or saltwater tank as long as you have an Evolve!!!!


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey guys here is a picture of my simple betta evolve 4, a future shrimp tank  featuring a giant 3 year old anubias, LOL


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

DTDPlanted said:


> Hey guys here is a picture of my simple betta evolve 4, a future shrimp tank  featuring a giant 3 year old anubias, LOL


Looks cool, nice betta!

I tore down my Evolve 4, and put all of the plants in my 45 gallon long tank. But I'm waiting for a 115+ plant package I ordered from someone, and plan to use some of the plants to setup my Evolve 4 again.


----------

